# Installing roll roofing question



## aophaug (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, I am laying a new roof on my newly constructed shop. I was wondering if it is alright to lay the fiberglass roll roofing in uncut sections, because it says on the instructions to cut pieces 12 to 18' long, but it seems better and easier to have less seams to me, to just lay the whole roll down. The roll is approximatley 35-40' long. Is there a reason that you do not lay the roll down uncut? The roof is a continuous, no chimneys etc., low slope, just a large flat surface. Thanks very much for any help. Let me know if this needs clarification.
Adam


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome Aophaug:
I can not imagine why a manufacturer would advise cutting the roll like that unless they are talking about using it in a valley.
I prefer Half Lap roll roofing because all the exposed surface is glued down but even that will not last 10 years. 
Check the phone book for local roofers who use 1 piece rubber sheets; they seem to last at least twice as long.
Glenn


----------



## soupster (Mar 19, 2008)

I would immagine the reason to cut would be the ease in installing. A 12 ft piece is much easier to handle than a  30+ foot piece. Also before installing the material shlould be laid flat to get the curl left from being in the roll.


----------

